# 10 gallong tank help



## jjheylookatme (May 7, 2006)

Hey guys,
I just got a used 10 gallon tank, it has no light/hood and the filter is kind of screwy so ill have to get some new stuff. I've got some questions, though. How do I get the white gunk off the sides?

And on stocking...I was thinking a couple of african dwarf frogs, say 2 ghost shrimp and a small school of fish...maybe tetras? What sort og school would stay small, but still be able to hold enough fish for the fish to be comfortable and secure in a 10 gallon? And I probably can't add anything else I'm guessing. What plants do you suggest for this setup? And would sand be okay for this, or would gravel be better? If I use sand, how do I clean it, since I can't use the gravel vacuum?

And finally, what book should I get that gives good general advice on freshwater tanks?

That's a lot of questions. Thanks


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I was just asking the same question......and I'm thinking of going with a school of neon tetras. They stay pretty small although I'm not sure how many to safely put in a 10. I'll be watching your thread for answers.

Neons are colorful active little suckers too, something to consider.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It depends on what that "white gunk" IS. Some of it comes off easily with a razor blade, but some of it never comes off no matter what. I hope you don't have that kind.

Neons or White Clouds or Black Neons or Glolights or Flame Tets would all be good choices. Ember Tets would be awesome if you can find them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I would try a weak vinegar solution...some vinegar mixed with water. Try the razor first. If you use the vinegar make sure you rinse really well before setting it up.
I hope it comes off!


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

If the white stuff is calcium deposits, I always use an Oxy-clean solution as long as the tank is empty. Make it about double strength and let it soak on the deposits. After less than 1/2 hour it scrubs off fairly easy. Then just rinse the tank well but there really isn't anything in it that will harm your occupants.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, its really hard to keep African Dwarf frogs with fish. They are very passive eaters and have trouble competing for food with the other fish. I would't go with neons, they are too fragile to keep in a small tank where the water parameters change so easily. I do however think that glowlight tetras, flame tetras, white clouds, or harlequin rasboras are good choices. 6 would be a nice school in a 10. 2 ghost shrimp shoudl take care of the cleaning, maybe even 3.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with cucci on the ADFs. They may be fine with Harlies and maybe glowlights, but not flames. My flames are very greedy eaters, so the ADFs wouldn't have a chance with them. ADFs need more attention to make sure they eat. They will usually only take frozen and live food also.


----------



## jjheylookatme (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I'm going to clean it out this weekend when I get a razor. 
On stocking, I'm gonna get some java fern and vallisneria, with gravel, and an otto algae eater, 6 neon tetras and 2 ghost shrimp. I might move in my betta with them, after I see how the tetras are doing. Any particular order I should add this in after it's cycled apart from adding the plants first and the tetras last?

And, I'm not getting an ADF (even though they looked so cute in the store  I'll just have to wait), but for future reference, how much water space do they need?

Thanks


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

You could put 2 in a 5 gallon, 3-4 in a 10 if they are alone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I've heard that every ADF needs at least 1g of water. As for stocking you could get 5 black widow tetras or 4 long finned black widow tetras and for the bottom you could get 4 cory catfish OR you could get 4 to 5 female bettas with plenty of plants and hiding spaces and 4 cory catfish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I would go with a 5g as a minimum. 1g per frog is the rule, but putting one in a 1g tank is mean, IMO. I would go by the 5g min. for 2 ADFs.

They do great in a species tank...that way you can be sure they eat.


----------



## jjheylookatme (May 7, 2006)

erm...change of plans haha, someone at work finally gave me a beta that I had been hinting looked really unhappy in his tiny tiny vase (how could I not take him in?). I managed to clean out the 10 gallon and put him in there, he looks a little depressed compared to my other betta...maybe just all that time spent cooped up? He isn't as lively, and my other betta is in a 1.5 gallon. 

But anyways, would neon tetras still be all right? I've heard they eat ghost shrimp, but since he's real slow compared to other bettas maybe it will work out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

I personally like harlequin rasboras. They are great with bettas and are more active than neons. I tried neons with my betta in a 10g before and they hid all the time. I think the betta intimidated them. As soon as I moved them into a 29g tank and added more, they perked up.

So, I don't recommend neons, just because mine weren't happy in a 10g with a betta.

If you can't find harlies, then I suggest some lemon tetras, black neons, or gold tetras. I know that lemons are pretty active, but not sure about the other two.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

White Clouds are hardy and attractive fish that generally run about $1 each. While some advocate fishless cycling, I have found Zebra Danios and White Cloud Mountain Minnows have a nearly 100% survival rate in cycling. I'd start with three and once cycled bring the total exactly to 6. They will school and show off colors best then. More might be too much for the small tank.
I'd be very concerned about using chemicals to clean the tank. Soap is deadly to fish and much more difficult to rinse away than you might imagine.
Lastly, to speed the cycle time if you don't have an existing filter with a bacteria colony established (corner filters are great, because you can steal soiled floss and cycle fast) I'd suggest Hagen Cycle or API StressZyme. I've used both and have cycled tanks in 2-3 weeks, though filter material is my preferred method. I know others who have attempted to cycle 10 gallon tanks without anything but fish. They assume after 3 weeks or so, everything is good. Then they add more fish. This often leads to a lot of fatalities because the tank is still nowhere near cycled.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

"White Clouds are hardy and attractive fish that generally run about $1 each. While some advocate fishless cycling, I have found Zebra Danios and White Cloud Mountain Minnows have a nearly 100% survival rate in cycling."

I don;t believe this one, any fish in general may come off as hardy or tuff, but ive had more whites clouds die in a tank that is cycling then anything else I have ever had, 
hardyness depends on how the fish was taken care of on it;s way to your LFS and then how good they are at caring for fish.

Just something i have figured out listening to people over the last year, neons do better if you put them in a Very well established planted tank over setting one up n getting them after it's done with the cycle.


----------

